# What to dip in guacamole?



## Merkuri

So, I'm the only one in my household who likes guacamole.  I made some a couple weeks ago when we made burritos and froze most of it, but I've been having a craving for more and don't want to wait until the next time we make burritos.  My problem is that I don't know what to buy to dip into it.  I don't want to go with chips because they can be unhealthy and they come in such big bags.  

Does anyone have any suggestions on some more "unusual" things that one could dip into guacamole, or other uses for guacamole than dipping?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm not sure how carrots and celery would taste when dipped in quac.


----------



## Gilladian

Personally I love zucchini sticks dipped in guacamole. Also baby carrots are good. Cauliflower and broccoli are nice.

Or how about just a flour tortilla? Especially the fat free kind are reasonably good for you. Anything relatively bland and a little chewy/crunchy, since guacamole is flavorful but relatively soft/smooth in texture. 

You can also use it the same way you would use an olive tapenade; as a spread on sandwiches, or a sauce on fish or chicken. I personally also like guacamole in tomato soup; a tablespoon of it is excellent!


----------



## Wereserpent

I would just eat it by itself.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Respect the Alligator Pear!

Before my diagnosis of salt-dependent hypertension, one of my all-time favorite burgers was a Bacon Cheeseburger with grilled mushrooms & onions...topped with Guacamole & mayo.

Messy as hell, and 2x tasty!

Nowadays, I'd ditch the bacon and make sure the cheese was Swiss (extremely low salt, dontcha know?), and still have a fantastic burger.

Sometimes, we put a dollop of it in Tortilla soup.  Or chicken soup.

Rolled up with some butter & salsa in a tortilla is also tasty.


> I don't want to go with chips because they can be unhealthy and they come in such big bags.




Dude, love them though I do, avacados are very fatty.  True, its not saturated fats, but that is still a consideration.  The more of them you eat, the more bad fats you should cut out.

http://www.avocado.org/healthy-living/nutrition

Plus, there are healthier chips out there- check out Terra Chips, for one.  Or buy a mandolin or food processor and slice & bake your own!


----------



## Merkuri

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dude, love them though I do, avacados are very fatty.  True, its not saturated fats, but that is still a consideration.  The more of them you eat, the more bad fats you should cut out.




There are a lot of good things in avocados, too, but I am aware of the fat content.  That's the reason I'm trying to go for something more healthy to go with the guacamole.  Trying to add as little unhealthiness as possible to my somewhat-not-really healthy snack.  I may try the veggies other people mentioned.  Maybe I'll really gross my bf out by dipping carrots in guacamole (neither of which he can stand).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Baked Tortilla Chips aren't all that bad for you and they're tasty too.


----------



## Merkuri

I've had baked tortilla chips before, and my reaction was "meh."  Baked regular chips are great, I love them even more than regular chips, but the tortillas just didn't do it for me.  Besides, one of the things I'm looking to get away from is salt, and I don't think the baked tortillas have any less salt than the non-baked ones.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmmmm....salt.

Unless you're a hypertensive like me, salt shouldn't be an issue.  However, if it is, you're probably better off reducing your overall intake and keep certain foods the way you "like" them.  For those, you just indulge less frequently.

In the world of tortillas, corn is generally less salty than flour.

Generally speaking (i.e. not limited to guacamole), Citric acid- either powdered or fresh-squeezed liquid, vinegars and dry wines may be used to substitute for salt, depending upon the recipe.

Canned and bottled foods are generally VERY salty.  Look for low-sodium canned foods or fresh and frozen when you can.

But remember, some things can't be cooked without salt- chemistry, don't you know.


----------



## Wereserpent

Alternative Answer: Bean Dip.


----------



## RangerWickett

Baked pita chips always satisfy my snacking desires, but I'm not sure how they'd do with guac. In your situation, I'd get a small bag of tortilla chips, and just make sure I didn't go overboard.

*sigh* Guacamole. How you vex me, with your delicious, identity-crisis-provoking wiles.


----------



## Huw

Goes well with grilled chicken or steak. Also with sautéd potatoes - but you said you wanted something healthy, so they're out.


----------



## Umbran

Merkuri said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on some more "unusual" things that one could dip into guacamole...?




Your enemies.


----------



## GlassJaw

Reveille said:


> Baked Tortilla Chips aren't all that bad for you and they're tasty too.




Still all carbs.


----------



## Merkuri

Merkuri said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any suggestions on some more "unusual" things that one could dip into guacamole...?





Umbran said:


> Your enemies.




Ooh, I like that.  ...doh, except that goes against my "small portions" requirement.  Thanks, though.


----------



## Umbran

GlassJaw said:


> Still all carbs.




Dude, one medium avocado is about a third of your RDA of fats.  Unless you're playing the metabolic-hack game that is the Adkins diet, there isn't much call to think of guacamole as particularly healthy in the first place.


----------



## Merkuri

Umbran said:


> Dude, one medium avocado is about a third of your RDA of fats.  Unless you're playing the metabolic-hack game that is the Adkins diet, there isn't much call to think of guacamole as particularly healthy in the first place.




The fat in avocado is mostly monounsaturated fat, which is much better than the fat you'll find in other foods.  (Some people even say that monounsaturated fat is good for you.)  It also has a lot of potasium, fiber, and vitamins B, E, and K.  While you probably won't lose weight eating it, it's likely better for you than the chips you dip in it, which are pretty much all carbs, fat, salt and nothing else.  (Which is why I'm trying to eliminate the chips from the equation.)

I'm not on any diets, but I do see some truth to Adkins and South Beach.  For example, I find that when I eat a very carb-heavy breakfast (like a couple of muffins) I get hungry around 11, but if I add more protein (cereal with soy milk instead of muffins) I'm fine until my normal lunchtime of 1.  So I try to avoid carbs when possible just because I find they make me get hungrier faster.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nowadays, I'd ditch the bacon and make sure the cheese was Swiss (extremely low salt, dontcha know?), and still have a fantastic burger.



That's my thought, or sandwiches in general. I love me some guac.

And, making your own guac is even better.

Also, a second to what Huw said--grilled chicken or steak. That's how a lot of latin people eat their green sauce.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Baked Tortilla Chips aren't all that bad for you and they're tasty too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still all carbs.
Click to expand...


Awww...


> Your enemies.



Still all carbs.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

When we have tacos, I like to save the spiced ground beef and take it for lunch to serve on top of a baked potato with lettuce, tomatoes, and a big 'ole scoop of guac.  Mmmm.


----------



## GlassJaw

Merkuri said:


> The fat in avocado is mostly monounsaturated fat, which is much better than the fat you'll find in other foods.  (Some people even say that monounsaturated fat is good for you.)  It also has a lot of potasium, fiber, and vitamins B, E, and K.  While you probably won't lose weight eating it, it's likely better for you than the chips you dip in it, which are pretty much all carbs, fat, salt and nothing else.  (Which is why I'm trying to eliminate the chips from the equation.)
> 
> I'm not on any diets, but I do see some truth to Adkins and South Beach.  For example, I find that when I eat a very carb-heavy breakfast (like a couple of muffins) I get hungry around 11, but if I add more protein (cereal with soy milk instead of muffins) I'm fine until my normal lunchtime of 1.  So I try to avoid carbs when possible just because I find they make me get hungrier faster.




Good stuff Merkuri.  I've actually read studies that monosaturated fats/avocados will help with weight loss.  Moderation is of course the key but if you are active, avocados are a great addition to your diet.

Re: carbs

Carbs in the themselves aren't bad, but it definitely depends on the types of carbs.  Complex carbs, carbs derived from sugars, and the "white" cards should be avoided.  The main offenders include junk food, soda, potatoes, white bread, pasta, and corn.

Things like fruit, beans, fiber cereals, milk, etc all have carbs but are also high in fiber and protein.  If you avoid the "bad" carbs, you don't have to limit yourself any more than that.  Again, if you are active, your body NEEDS some carbs.


----------



## Umbran

Merkuri said:


> I'm not on any diets, but I do see some truth to Adkins and South Beach.  For example, I find that when I eat a very carb-heavy breakfast (like a couple of muffins) I get hungry around 11, but if I add more protein (cereal with soy milk instead of muffins) I'm fine until my normal lunchtime of 1.  So I try to avoid carbs when possible just because I find they make me get hungrier faster.




Pardon if I bore you with things you already know, but this statement leads me to think you don't understand Atkins very well.  

When I called Atkins a metabolic hack, I wasn't kidding.  Atkins is not just "low carb, high protein" - it is a very specific program designed to engage some very specific metabolic processes in the human body.  

For energy, the human body normally turns to carbohydrates.  If you severely restrict carbohydrate intake, you can kick the body into using a secondary metabolic pathway (called ketosis), where the liver starts turning fats into things that can be used for energy instead of carbohydrates.  You are, in essence, tricking the body into thinking it is in a state of starvation.  

You do not reach this state with simple "low carbs", or swapping out some carbs for extra protein.  You have to go to, "I am eating so few carbs my body thinks I'm eating *nothing*."  The power of Atkins cannot be invoked casually - it requires a major change in your habits and lifestyle.

Atkins can be good for folks who like to take a whole lot of weight off in a short amount of time (like a guy who has found out he's got really high blood pressure, and needs to lose 50 lbs ASAP).  But studies have shown that Atkins is no better than normal diet and exercise over periods of greater than six months, and has a greater rate of recidivism (falling off the wagon), due to the severe restrictions it puts on your habits.

South Beach doesn't rely on the metabolic hack, but I've not seen any independent study showing that it works better than normal "moderation of portion size and get exercise" dieting.

This is not to say that what works for you doesn't work for you.  I'm saying that it isn't really related to what Atkins is talking about.  Control of the feeling of hunger is a different kettle of fish, is all.


----------



## Merkuri

Umbran said:


> Atkins is not just "low carb, high protein" - it is a very specific program designed to engage some very specific metabolic processes in the human body.




I know it's not just "low carb, high protein", but that's the "some truth" part I was talking about.  

Never been on Atkins or South Beach or any diet for that matter.  I personally believe that diets are nothing but quick fixes and that if you want to lose weight or be healthy you need to make a lot of small but permanent changes to your lifestyle (like dipping carrots instead of chips into guacamole).


----------



## GlassJaw

merkuri said:


> i personally believe that diets are nothing but quick fixes and that if you want to lose weight or be healthy you need to make a lot of small but permanent changes to your lifestyle (like dipping carrots instead of chips into guacamole).




qft


----------



## Hypersmurf

I have no idea about how healthy or unhealthy it is, but here's mine:

I'm not that fond of pita chips (too dry!), but I'm personally fond of dipping toasted pita bread in avocado dips.

There are some marvellous toaster-sized pita pockets at the supermarket; chuck them in the toaster to heat, slice them into strips, dip and eat.

-Hyp.


----------



## Pbartender

Hypersmurf said:


> There are some marvellous toaster-sized pita pockets at the supermarket; chuck them in the toaster to heat, slice them into strips, dip and eat.




Guh.  Oh, Hyp... How could you?  

If you're going to get pita bread, don't get the stuff with the "pockets".  And please, please don't put them in a toaster.

Get good, non-pocket pita bread, brush it with just a spoonful of olive oil, and  lightly grill it on a hot skillet until it just starts turning golden brown and crispy around the edges.  Cut the pita into quarters, and spread your guacamole (or more traditionally, hummus) on that.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Cauliflower. I loves me some cauliflower. Yum!


----------



## CoatRackOfDoom

guacamole is also very good on grilled fish.  Ahi tuna, or swordfish, shark, mahi mahi, a little oil, dill, and lemon pepper seasoning and drop it on the grill.

I like to prepare some diced avocado with a couple splashes of light italian dressing for use as a topping for fish.  Much better for you than tartar sauce!


----------



## Studio69

Cheese sticks.


----------



## demonking1

People I don't like, I did that to my worst enemy in 2nd grade,  he suffocated under there.


----------



## Darkwolf71

Bah, I grew up in the South-West (AZ to be specific) if I'm eating guacamole, it's gonna be with tortilla chips. Healthy or not, anything else is just blasphamous.


----------



## HellHound

Umbran said:


> Your enemies.




I'd rather dip my wife. Mmmm.... garlicy and yummy...

I have no interest in making my enemies tasty, I'd rather make Dextra tastier.


----------



## Merkuri

HellHound said:


> I'd rather dip my wife. Mmmm.... garlicy and yummy...




*blink blink*

*shudder*


----------



## Pbartender

HellHound said:


> I'd rather dip my wife. Mmmm.... garlicy and yummy...




Garlicy?  

You think your wife is garlicy?


----------

